# Starting up a market stall.



## darth (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there I was wondering if anyone knows the procedure for srating your own market stall in spain. Im in Andalucia near Huelva and have seen a few markets around and Im interested in starting my own stall. If anyone can help i would be very gratefull,
Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

darth said:


> Hi there I was wondering if anyone knows the procedure for srating your own market stall in spain. Im in Andalucia near Huelva and have seen a few markets around and Im interested in starting my own stall. If anyone can help i would be very gratefull,
> Many thanks.


Why don t you go and speak to some of the stall holders on these markets?
Naturally not any that you would be in direct competion too though


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

In general - you will need a permit from the Town Hall. In the village I work in - a permit to erect a stall one day a week in the town market will set you back about €600 per year - 2 days a week - 1200/year. But this is a local fee so you need to ask. I believe that the Madrid Xmas market costs about 3000.

Also bear in mind that the "authorities" do also spot check that you're TAX declared as an Autonomo or want to see the company title papers.


----------

